# Steam compromised



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just making people aware that might not know, that Steam have become the latest victims to come under attack and have been compromised.



> We learned that intruders obtained access to a Steam database in addition to the forums. This database contained information including user names, hashed and salted passwords, game purchases, email addresses, billing addresses and encrypted credit card information.


http://store.steampowered.com/news/6761

Not as bad as Sony, at least the data was correctly encrypted but not good either way you look at it.

Just to be on safe side, I cancelled my debit card that is stored with Steam.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank for the heads up, haveny bought much in a while via steam & the debit card used has been replaced already, up your haxers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought it was odd Steam sending me an email to confirm passwords.

Thanks for confirming :thumb::thumb:


----------

